# Does anybody use a stroller?



## ZakareyasMama (Apr 13, 2011)

So I know most people here probably wear their babies, but I have lots of back problems and the weight is getting to me. I was given a Graco travel system, but the stroller is just too bulky. I'm looking for a good-quality umbrella-type stroller that I can use from now until he walks (and maybe again with #2)!

DS is 2 months (has great neck control) and weighs about 14 lbs. Is it way too early for this type of stroller? Any stroller recommendations?


----------



## woodchick (Jan 5, 2007)

MacClaren! We have a Triumph which doesn't recline all the way, so not great for a 2month old. But they have other models that do recline that would fit the bill.

We LOVE ours. IT is almost 5 years old, has gone through two kids and is still going strong. It handles well, is light and easy to fold and toss over your shoulder (strap included)


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

I had a peg perego pliko p3 and loved it. Unfolded it's more like a travel system (nice big basket), but it's super light weight and folds small. Now that dd is older and I don't use the stroller much, I've replaced it with a britax blink which I love as well. But it doesn't have as big of a basket, which is my only real issue with it. I also don't know if it lays down enough for a 2mo. The peg perego lays nearly flat.

My suggestion is to go to a good boutique store if you have one and try out all teh strollers. Then go home and find a good price online!


----------



## LaughingHyena (May 4, 2004)

Another vote for the maclaren. Ours is a quest which is supposed to be suitable from 3 months. It lays back quite a way but not quite flat. They have models suitable for newborns but IME they are heavyer, it may be worth waiting a month or so.

I find it pretty light and easy to push but it doesn't have very much space in the basket. Also when the seat is back all the way you can't get into the basket but I think that's true for quite a few strollers.

My 4 1/2 yo is still comfortable in it and I've had the 6yo in there occasionally.


----------



## Caneel (Jun 13, 2007)

Not an umbrella stroller but we absolutely loved our Valco. It lays very nearly flat for babies. The underbasket is large and it is was easy to collaspe and store in the trunk.


----------



## LaurenAnanas (Feb 26, 2008)

We have a 2008 Zooper Twist and have been really happy with it. It's pretty comparable to the MacLaren my in-laws have, but it came with ALL of the accessories for the same price as a bare bones MacLaren- rain cover, UV mesh sunshade, cupholder, and foot muff.

I just looked it up and the 2011 model looks awesome and seems to have addressed my only complaint (limited canopy position) as well as made other design improvements. Exciting colors too!


----------



## Hannah32 (Dec 23, 2009)

Another vote for Maclaren. We have a Quest. It's super light (I think 8 lbs).


----------



## ZakareyasMama (Apr 13, 2011)

Thanks for the advice... Another problem though...







I wanted a stroller that has a bar, but can only find a couple that do. The Combi is one, but I've read bad comments about its wheels. Do you think a bar is necessary? It just makes me feel safer with the bottom closed (the Combi has a panel that snaps around the bar) and the ones that have the bottom that just flips up DS can kick down. Am I being silly about the closed bottom??


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

I'm confused about what you mean by a bar...


----------



## ZakareyasMama (Apr 13, 2011)

Oh you know like a tray or bar that runs across the front of the stroller. Most of the heavyweights have them, but the lightweights tend not to. Since DS is still small I guess it makes me feel more safe.


----------



## LaughingHyena (May 4, 2004)

I actually prefer not having the bar across the front. Once they were walking they preferred to climb in themselves, not having to move the bar each time made it that bit quicker. I also preferred the long narrow shape when folded, just cause it fit in our cupboard better.

DS was a winter baby so we had a foot muff in there for the first few months


----------



## LaurenAnanas (Feb 26, 2008)

I don't think a bar makes much difference, safety-wise, as all of these strollers have 5-point harnesses with a crotch strap.

They are nice if you want to attach a toy or snack cup, but you can also attach things directly to the kid's harness or the stroller frame with some sort of toy tether.


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

Gotcha! The Peg Perego Pliko P3 has an actual tray that goes across the front with 2 cupholders. It is super easy to take off and on too, so you can pull it off and on to get the child in and out or you can remove it entirely. It's the only lightweight stroller I've seen with an actual tray like that. My britax stroller does not have one.


----------



## ZakareyasMama (Apr 13, 2011)

I was just looking at the Pegs... I'm sort of in love with the Switch so I can still see him now and flip it around when he's bigger. It seems that it also has the removable tray too. I'm going to the store to see if it's worth the big $$$


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

We also have a Peg Perego P3 (and an older pliko), and I would recommend one.

Regardless of this being MDC and all, I would be willing to be the majority of posters here own at least one stroller (or did so when their kids were younger). I love babywearing, but it doesn't completely take the place of a good quality stroller, especially when you have more than one kid and they are closely spaced.


----------



## McGucks (Nov 27, 2010)

I have a Graco Travel System and agree that it is bulky and kind of a piece of crap. The latch to collapse it works sometimes, not others...I was warned by a friend about this feature. I did use the stroller for a lot of walks when my LO was younger and my back hurt too much to wear him, but now I almost always use my friend's Ergo. The Ergo is great for everything except my lower back, but carrying my 30 pound 1 year old in whatever way hurts my back somehow! Good luck in your search!


----------



## MJB (Nov 28, 2009)

I have a hand-me-down Maclaren that I love. It doesn't recline (maybe it's a Triumph? I can't recall). I started using it when the babe was probably 2 months old.

I also have a bad back and can't do front carries after about 10 lbs., but I can handle back carries. My second and third were worn in back carries starting around 6-8 weeks. Might be worth a shot! My second was 18 lbs. at 4 months and I wore him a lot until about 18 months (~25 lbs).


----------



## elmh23 (Jul 1, 2004)

http://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3698863&searchURL=false We have this one and I love it. It's fairly light, not super, but better than a lot of the other bulky ones. Do you have a BabiesRUs or like store near you? I had to go try them out to find which one I liked best and which one dh liked best.


----------



## Super~Single~Mama (Sep 23, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *woodchick*
> 
> *MacClaren! * We have a Triumph which doesn't recline all the way, so not great for a 2month old. But they have other models that do recline that would fit the bill.
> 
> We LOVE ours. IT is almost 5 years old, has gone through two kids and is still going strong. It handles well, is light and easy to fold and toss over your shoulder (strap included)


Yup!!!! I have a volo (NOT the right pick for a 2mo!!), its great for an older baby/toddler and has been practically beaten to death in the year+ that I've had it, and is still just as good as new! I used to use it 2x/day to walk the mile to and from school, and I loaded it down with my book bag, laptop bag, DS's lunch and changes of clothes, and DS and its the best stroller ever.

And its super lightweight. Highly, highly recommend!


----------



## ZakareyasMama (Apr 13, 2011)

Wow thanks for all the help!

I'm thinking of getting the Si by Peg Perego. I checked out the Maclarens but liked this one better because of the detachable bar, nice straps and single wheels.

http://us.pegperego.com/babyproducts-catalog/2011/S%26%23236%3B

Anybody have bad experiences w PP?


----------



## mama2soren (Feb 12, 2009)

I have a PP Pliko Lite (not made anymore) and I really like it. The Si looks like an upgraded version of the Pliko Lite. I bet you'll be happy with it. (Which color will you get??)

If you aren't 100% set on the PP, check out the Baby Jogger City Mini or City Micro. Albeebaby.com has the Micro for as little as $99 (normally $140 or so) and the Mini for about $204 after the 15% discount. I haven't pushed around a Micro in person, but the Mini is definitely an awesome stroller. It steers very smoothly, has lots of room for older kids, and has a very generous sun shade. The Mini folds down almost completely flat, the Micro less flat, but probably enough for a 2 month old. They don't come with bars, but you can order them separately (on sale for $30 on Albee). These strollers have an awesome resell value, if you ever wanted to resell it on Craigslist for a decent percent of your purchase price.  here's a review on the Micro double.

I've been looking at the Mini double on Albee, since they have the 2010 model on clearance! It's taken a lot of willpower for me not to order one...


----------



## redvlagrl (Dec 2, 2009)

We have the Maclaren Techno XT and it reclones flat. It's awesome, awesome, awesome. I've had a fair few strollers. I bought this one off Ebay - it's an older years' model but was brand new so a great deal.

I have 2 friends with PPs. Both hate them. They get squeaky and the wheels get jammed.

For the record (and to say I've had some comparison) I've also owned: Safety 1st Evolution, BOB Revolution, Phil and Teds Dash, the Maclaren Techno XT and a Chariot Cheetah2.


----------



## Katie T (Nov 8, 2008)

I have the britax blink and while I love it over my big travel system that I had and I got it on a great sale it is a little heavy but that is my only complaint. I would spend what you have to to be totally happy!


----------



## Lillitu (Jan 19, 2009)

Aw heck yeah! Both DP and I have some back issues, so we alternate between an Ergo (only I wear it for size reasons), a stroller (a cheap umbrella that was smaller in our car's trunk than the one the car seat came with), and a harness/leash.

I got the stroller at babies r us, and it came with a few perks, like a mesh bag attached for gear and a sun shade. $30!


----------



## Sharlla (Jul 14, 2005)

We dont. i use to have a jogger with ds2 for rollerblading though and another one of those would be nice. we had considered getting an unbrellla stroller but i honestly dont think we would use it


----------



## SeattleRain (Mar 15, 2009)

I have a Baby Jogger City Mini and it's awesome. The fold is amazing (one handed!) and it lays totally flat with the pull of a toggle so it's perfect for a tiny baby. I have a friend who put her newborn in there and she slept very nicely. I bought it when Daniel was 6 months and it was a great purchase. You can buy a tray to put on the stroller, but you won't need one for a while now. I'm JUST looking for one now because Daniel likes to nibble on finger foods like Cheerios and cheese and it's annoying to have to stop and let him eat out of my hands.

I have a friend with the P3 and she's not super fond of it now for her 3 year old. It's not a heavy duty stroller. She's selling hers online if you're interested.


----------

